# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  useful scale chart

## pickloser

Ed Goist posted this excellent chart in the jazz section.  I sent him a pm about it, and he suggested I share my comment with the newer players.

The chart presents a perfect opportunity to demonstrate visually that the relative minor scale is comprised of the exact same notes as the major scale. For example, E minor is the vi, or sixth chord, or "relative minor" of G, A minor is the relative minor of C, and B minor is the relative minor of D. Ed's chart shows that the same notes are in each pair. Newer players think they have to learn E and E minor as separate scales, which seems logical. But since E minor is much more often used in the key of G, and since the E minor scale is made up of the same notes as G major, I think it's more useful to relate E minor with G major.  Anyway, not exactly a revelation, but a useful thing to know if you don't.

----------


## Darren Bailey

I have copies of this chart on walls at work and at home. I find it very useful.

----------


## lynboyer

Just wondering if anyone knew where to find a higher res version of this chart to download or where to get a wall size version.  Thanks! 




> Ed Goist posted this excellent chart in the jazz section.  I sent him a pm about it, and he suggested I share my comment with the newer players.

----------


## Patrick Bouldin

Having learned scales pretty much like on that chart in the beginning, and then a decade later FINALLY learning the different modes; I guess had I known better at the time I'd have first learned the most popular keys and using scales with open notes, then I'd have learned fretted scales with all the 7 modes - because they're movable.  I say that because I think many times as a beginner I would look at the seemingly randomness of the patterns above, makes it difficult - and since memorizing ONE set of relative movements between modes would seem relatively painless.  This is just my opinion, looking back.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

lynboyer - You have a PM from me,
                                               Ivan

----------


## Andyesquire

Patrick, can you or someone else on the cafe please explain the modes?  I understand movable scales from closed position, but the scales with open notes seem like random patterns to me.  Although I recognize that there has to be some type of pattern behind the "randomness."

----------


## Patrick Bouldin

Hey Andy, I think there's a firewall block that is preventing me from inserting a graphic, I can seem to upload.  I will do it tonight.  My offer is to give you the answer in something that you can immediately expand your playing ability all over the fret board, and in any key.  As far as the "why", I don't know, I'll leave that to the experts.

If you already know how to play a scale with four fingers in the lowest octave then you're already well on your way.

Thanks,
Patrick




> Patrick, can you or someone else on the cafe please explain the modes?  I understand movable scales from closed position, but the scales with open notes seem like random patterns to me.  Although I recognize that there has to be some type of pattern behind the "randomness."

----------


## Goodness

> Hey Andy, I think there's a firewall block that is preventing me from inserting a graphic, I can seem to upload.  I will do it tonight.  My offer is to give you the answer in something that you can immediately expand your playing ability all over the fret board, and in any key.  As far as the "why", I don't know, I'll leave that to the experts.
> 
> If you already know how to play a scale with four fingers in the lowest octave then you're already well on your way.
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Patrick - I'm also looking forward to what it is you have to share. 

Thanks!

----------


## billhay4

Patrick,
It may be the file size. Look at this page for help.
Bill

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'm sure i've posted this before (?). A PDF file sent to me by a 'kind person' in the US quite a while back - i think that you can 'save' it from here using Adobe Reader,
                              Ivan

----------

Sweetpea44

----------


## Patrick Bouldin

Dang it, I'm sorry I forgot - I'll get it tonight - it was only like 50k...

----------


## pefjr

All this is on the Café Home page ...and a ton more.

----------


## Patrick Bouldin

Here you go.  So to start, if you already know this:
, or a full four finger scale for key of A - of course to move the scale simply move the starting position right?  Just move up the fret board for the key of B.  So, back to this example - key of A.  That particular mode is known a the Ionian mode.  Simply move your starting position for the other 6 modes and notice the shapes of the pattern.  At first they look random, but you'll quickly see the pattern moving very predictably.  The main point is that you can simply play in these modes, pretty much anywhere while in that key - so your finger board range is greatly expanded.

So all 7 modes can all be found here: http://jazzmando.com/tips/archives/000832.shtml

Here's how I would suggest using this resource.  Just simply play and play this example in key of A, memorizing the pattern changing.  Once you have that down then move the starting position to the key of B, then key of C, etc.

Thanks to Mark Wilson of Dallas for this great article.

Hope all that makes sense.
Patrick

----------

